# Материал клапанов



## иво вайло (13 Фев 2022)

Здравствуйте!
Какой материал клапанов лучше: дерево или алюминий? Или нет разницы? Если есть разница, то в чём она?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (13 Фев 2022)

У Вас неполный список. Есть еще пластик. Разница очевидна - в материале изготовления)). 
Сам клапан состоит также из фетра / поролона и лайки (кожи, непосредственно прилегающей к отверстию в деке). Но, судя по вопросу, Вас интересует только несущая часть.
По большому счету, разницы в них особой нет. Главная функция клапана - герметично закрывать игровые отверстия на деке. Для этого он должен быть ровным. Все. Из чего он состоит - на усмотрение производителя. Главные критерии: дешевле, легче, проще в монтаже и обслуживании. Исторически, сначало было дерево, потом металл, потом пришел пластик.


----------



## иво вайло (14 Фев 2022)

> У Вас неполный список. Есть еще пластик. Разница очевидна - в материале изготовления)).
> Сам клапан состоит также из фетра / поролона и лайки (кожи, непосредственно прилегающей к отверстию в деке). Но, судя по вопросу, Вас интересует только несущая часть.
> По большому счету, разницы в них особой нет. Главная функция клапана - герметично закрывать игровые отверстия на деке. Для этого он должен быть ровным. Все. Из чего он состоит - на усмотрение производителя. Главные критерии: дешевле, легче, проще в монтаже и обслуживании. Исторически, сначало было дерево, потом металл, потом пришел пластик


Спасибо за ответ! Про пластиковые клапана знаю, но интересовало сравнение именно дерева и алюминия. В инструменте изначально деревянные клапана без проложки. Есть комплект алюминиевых клапанов. Планирую поменять и сделать проложку из искусственного фетра. Клеить буду на силиконовый герметик.

Выбор материалов сделан на основе прочтения форума. В своё время была мысль в качестве проложки использовать вспененный двухсторонний скотч, удержало от этого шага именно прочтение соответствующей темы на форуме.

С моей точки зрения, алюминий имеет некоторое преимущество: поскольку он крепится через трубку из мягкого материала, клапан будет иметь некоторую подвижность, что обеспечит, при прочих равных условиях, лучшее прилегание к плоскости деки. А крепление деревянного клапана - через канавку и клей, то есть, конструкция более жёсткая. Кроме того, дерево менее стабильно держит форму.

Трубка между рычагом и клапаном - резина или ПВХ? Мой выбор - ПВХ (но не термоусадка, она не понравилась мне для этих целей) - во-первых, она у меня уже есть, а резину надо покупать; во-вторых, она более стабильна во времени. Но, может, есть какие-то противопоказания против ПВХ для этих целей?


----------



## ugly (14 Фев 2022)

Дерево можно крепить мастикой, не только клеем. Тогда кремповка клапана сводится к разогреву мастики. 

ПВХ - хуже резины, быстрее дубеет. Используйте силиконовые трубки, они мягче и живут дольше.
Хотя ПВХ бывает разный по составу и свойствам.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Фев 2022)

Трубки как у капельниц, но тоньше.- лучший выбор.
Резинки чёрные ниппельные из магазина Спорт-Рыбалка нынче упали в моих глазах. Настолько Китай, что рассыхаются и трескаются через год((.
Про алюминий. Клапан из него настолько легче деревянного, что отзыв быстрее за счёт лёгкого и быстрого поднятия над декой.
Про дерево. Выглядит благороднее, дороже), если конечно речь не про старые гармошки, где клапана изготавливали чуть ли не здоровенным топором... .


----------



## иво вайло (14 Фев 2022)

> Дерево можно крепить мастикой, не только клеем. Тогда кремповка клапана сводится к разогреву мастики.


Интересный вариант, не знал о таком. Но тут возникает вопрос надёжности и долговечности. Который, в итоге сводится к составу мастики. Не хотелось бы углубляться в исследования этих составов. Но с инженерной точки зрения мне нравится этот вариант.



> ПВХ - хуже резины, быстрее дубеет. Используйте силиконовые трубки, они мягче и живут дольше.
> Хотя ПВХ бывает разный по составу и свойствам.


В моём случае это изоляция провода. Провод несколько лет лежал на балконе, подвергаясь атмосферным факторам и ультрафиолету. Состояние - как только что из магазина. По диаметру подходит очень хорошо.
Силикон - на первый взгляд - неплохой вариант, но из некоторых видов силикона со временем начинает выделяться какая-то маслянистая жидкость.



> Трубки как у капельниц, но тоньше.- лучший выбор


Учту на будущее.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (14 Фев 2022)

Появилась необходимость переклейки лайки, как правильно и безболезненно снять клапана для переклейки?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Фев 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> Появилась необходимость переклейки лайки, как правильно и безболезненно снять клапана для переклейки?
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 12479 Посмотреть вложение 12480


Отрываете кожаную накладку сверху, снимаете клапан. Только уточните, там в соединении рычага и клапана клей или восковая заливка? Если клей, то стянуть клапан, зачистить, обезжирить, после работы с клапаном наклеить по новой. Желательно мягкий клей, типа момент. Если воск, то нагрейте паяльником - клапан с легкостью снимется.
Аккордеон из старичков видимо? Предположу, что иностранный))


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Фев 2022)

А, вижу по разводам, что воск. Паяльник в руки и вперед)).


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (14 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> ...Аккордеон из старичков видимо? Предположу, что иностранный))


Да! Фронтовик "Hohner" ) Спасибо за подсказку !


----------



## Павел А. (19 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly, Вы говорите: "Трубки как у капельниц, но тоньше.- лучший выбор." Вы имеете в виду толщину стенок трубки или диаметр? Материал, из которого сделаны капельницы, действительно хорош, но диаметр великоват. Если подскажете, где можно раздобыть подобные трубки меньшего диаметра, буду премного благодарен.


----------



## AlexDm (19 Фев 2022)

Павел А. написал(а):


> Kuzalogly, Вы говорите: "Трубки как у капельниц, но тоньше.- лучший выбор." Вы имеете в виду толщину стенок трубки или диаметр? Материал, из которого сделаны капельницы, действительно хорош, но диаметр великоват. Если подскажете, где можно раздобыть подобные трубки меньшего диаметра, буду премного благодарен.


В автомагазинах продаются прозрачные силиконовые трубки разных диаметров, я не пробовал, в планах подобрать нужную по диаметру.


----------



## Павел А. (19 Фев 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> В автомагазинах продаются прозрачные силиконовые трубки разных диаметров, я не пробовал, в планах подобрать нужную по диаметру.


Спасибо за идею! А то моя инженерная мысль дальше аптек не продвинулась.


----------



## ugly (20 Фев 2022)

Малые диаметры трубок в рыболовных оснастках используются.


----------



## AlexDm (20 Фев 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Малые диаметры трубок в рыболовных оснастках используются.


Я тоже пользуюсь резиновыми трубками из рыболовного отдела, но здесь прочитал, что силиконовые будут надёжнее. Пока не пробовал. Хотя, на самом деле, китайская резина непонятного качества, велосипедные камеры заклеить невозможно никаким клеем и разлагаются они довольно быстро. Может и есть смысл попробовать силикон.


----------



## vyachek (21 Фев 2022)

СИЛИКОНОВЫЕ ТРУБКИ

ЕЩЕ


----------



## Павел А. (21 Фев 2022)

Спасибо! Будем экспериментировать.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (29 Июн 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Отрываете кожаную накладку сверху, снимаете клапан. Только уточните, там в соединении рычага и клапана клей или восковая заливка? Если клей, то стянуть клапан, зачистить, обезжирить, после работы с клапаном наклеить по новой. Желательно мягкий клей, типа момент. Если воск, то нагрейте паяльником - клапан с легкостью снимется.


Клапана были приклеены к рычагам столярным клеем. Я хочу закрепить мастикой, думаю с ней будет проще, в случае необходимости, корректировать настройку клапанов. Хотелось бы уточнить, на сколько надёжно мастика будет выполнять возложенные на неё функции. И как лучше произвести заливку мастикой, она же в щели между рычагом и клапаном не прольётся? Может предварительно необходимо обработать мастикой пазы под рычаги, а затем с помощью нагрева паяльником рычага утопить его в паз...?


----------



## gerborisov (29 Июн 2022)

Заклейте обычным моментом или суперклеем. Мастика или что-то восковое не даст прочного соединения, в данном случае. И потом на воск уже ничего не приклеить. Приклеить всё ровно. Микро регулировка потом возможна осторожным сгибанием рычагов.


----------



## globus (29 Июн 2022)

Мастика в этом месте потрескается и будет обсыпаться, именно что нужен эластичный клей. Я бы посоветовал силиконовый нейтральный герметик, он держит неплохо для этого места, эластичный и лекго отрывается, если потребуется.


----------



## Павел А. (29 Июн 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Заклейте обычным моментом или суперклеем. Мастика или что-то восковое не даст прочного соединения, в данном случае. И потом на воск уже ничего не приклеить. Приклеить всё ровно. Микро регулировка потом возможна осторожным сгибанием рычагов.


Не возникнет ли потом проблем с суперклейным соединением, если вдруг понадобится снова снять клапана? Нет ли риска скола в месте фиксации клапана? Клапана-то, судя по фото, не буковые, а из менее плотного дерева.


----------



## gerborisov (29 Июн 2022)

Клапана снимать приходится очень редко. Возможно раз в жизни инструмента. Я на суперклей не клеил сам, но считаю вполне допустимым. Опасаетесь клейте на Момент. Однозначно не на воск или мастику. Будут отваливаться.


----------



## Павел А. (29 Июн 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Клапана снимать приходится очень редко. Возможно раз в жизни инструмента. Я на суперклей не клеил сам, но считаю вполне допустимым. Опасаетесь клейте на Момент. Однозначно не на воск или мастику. Будут отваливаться.


Пожалуй, да, это редкая процедура. Как прививка от оспы в детстве))) Раз сделал - и забудь (если, конечно, хорошо сделал). Насчёт воска и мастики для данного конструктива поддерживаю: держать не будет. Хотя при другом варианте крепления мастика показывает себя вполне неплохо.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (30 Июн 2022)

gerborisov, ,@globus,Павел А., Благодарю за ответы! Теперь на мастику точно садить не буду. Рассматриваю 2 варианта "Момент"и герметик. Хотелось бы поподробней сравнить эти два варианта...


----------



## gerborisov (30 Июн 2022)

Думаю, что Момент предпочтительнее. У него большая по сравнению с герметиком адгезия с поверхностью.


----------



## Павел А. (30 Июн 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Думаю, что Момент предпочтительнее. У него большая по сравнению с герметиком адгезия с поверхностью.


Тоже предпочитаю "Момент" для этих целей. Товар надёжный и проверенный опытом многих занимающихся ремонтом язычковых инструментов.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (30 Июн 2022)

gerborisov, Павел А., Огромное спасибо! Вопрос решён, сажу на "Момент"


----------



## Павел А. (30 Июн 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> gerborisov, Павел А., Огромное спасибо! Вопрос решён, сажу на "Момент"


Не за что! Потом поделитесь впечатлениями)


----------



## globus (30 Июн 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> У него большая по сравнению с герметиком адгезия с поверхностью.


Извините, это неверно. У герметика адгезия тоже очень и очень, просто он менее прочен сам по себе. Обладает меньшей склеивающей способностью.



Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> Вопрос решён, сажу на "Момент"


Не дай бог придётся отрывать, вот тогда и вспомните про герметик))


----------



## Павел А. (30 Июн 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Извините, это неверно. У герметика адгезия тоже очень и очень, просто он менее прочен сам по себе. Обладает меньшей склеивающей способностью.
> 
> 
> Не дай бог придётся отрывать, вот тогда и вспомните про герметик))


Если щедро мазать клеем, как в гостях масло на бутерброд, то да)) А если чуть поскромнее, то терпимо.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (30 Июн 2022)

globus, Что бы решить спорный вопрос, придётся провести эксперимент. Результат даст ответ, что лучше и надёжнее? Могу утверждать, что столярный клей, держал долго и очень хорошо. И снимать клапана проблем не было, единственный недостаток, он в засохшем состоянии очень жёсткий. В этом плане соблазняет герметик своими демпферными свойствами, но на сколько он долговечен? Может он через пару лет сам по себе рассыплется...))


----------



## globus (30 Июн 2022)

Вот именно, что жёсткий и хрупкий.
Я-то с герметиком проводил опытов сто тыщ раз, правда, на автомото. Экстраполирую свои знания)) Скоро попробую, зимой, когда буду ругаемый тут (типа одноразовый) Хорьх Супериор делать, как раз правые клапана на рычаги думаю на герметик. Если там что-нибудь невосстанавливаемое не вылезет.
Мысли такие в пользу герметика:
1) Для крепления клапанов на рычагах большого усилия не требуется
2) Лёгок в разборке
3) Ну там демпферные свойства побоку - и на столярном клее же работает. Тем более рычаг будет прижат к клапану.
4) Насчёт долговечности герметик очень и очень, это ж памятник, ой, то есть нейтральный материал.
Это я говорю про белый казанский автогерметик, но можно нарваться на перемороженный, или брак, который плохо застывает, липкий остаётся. НО всёравно и такого хватит, думаю. А есть куча других, нетекучих, подороже. Главное, чтоб был нейтральный, а не кислотный, который уксусом разит. Косвенно, если нет спецуказания, вычисляется по возможности использоваться на цветных металлах.


----------



## gerborisov (1 Июл 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Вот именно, что жёсткий и хрупкий.
> Я-то с герметиком проводил опытов сто тыщ раз, правда, на автомото. Экстраполирую свои знания)) Скоро попробую, зимой, когда буду ругаемый тут (типа одноразовый) Хорьх Супериор делать, как раз правые клапана на рычаги думаю на герметик. Если там что-нибудь невосстанавливаемое не вылезет.
> Мысли такие в пользу герметика:
> 1) Для крепления клапанов на рычагах большого усилия не требуется
> ...


"Я мыслю - значит существую!" Но. Я в своей жизни переклеил клапанов - не сосчитать. Применял от эпоксидного, ПВА и момента. Топить за герметик не буду. Есть опыт сантехнических работ и эта зараза отходит от поверхности очень легко, прилипает не туда куда нужно. Оттирать его мыльным раствором в муз. инструменте - не вариант. С деревом он вообще не дружит. Вердикт. Герметик - зло


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (1 Июл 2022)

Обращаясь с вопросом я хотел увидеть именно такой ответ: "Я в своей жизни переклеил клапанов - не сосчитать, применял от... и до..." И совсем не ожидал экстраполяцию ремонта автомото, на ремонт музыкальных инструментов.
globus, Вы сколько инструментов отремонтировали за свою жизнь и сколько переклеили клапанов, не считая автомобильные? )
Мои, непредвиденные, эксперименты с герметиками на данный момент говорят в пользу герметика для приклейки лобовых стёкол. За другие клеящие составы, пока, особо сказать не чего, кроме того, что приклееные на ПВА и столярный клей клапана легко отделяются с помощью 1-киловатного электропаяльника.


----------



## globus (1 Июл 2022)

Я ж не настаиваю)) Герметик надо не отмывать, тем более мыльной водой, его и ацетон не берёт, а соскабливать после застывания, или вытирать тряпкой пока сырой.


gerborisov написал(а):


> "Я мыслю - значит существую!"


Когито эрго сум, а как же))



gerborisov написал(а):


> опыт сантехнических работ и эта зараза отходит от поверхности очень легко


Про который я "топлю", имеет другие свойства, держится лучше. И его не надо соскабливать дочиста, новый хорошо ложится на старый, даже если старый слегка загрязнён. Да и в случае крепления клапанов к рычагам не надо же большого усилия.



gerborisov написал(а):


> прилипает не туда куда нужно


Аккуратность нужна в том числе и при ремонте баянов, не ляпать куда не надо. Если ляпнуть клеем куда не надо, отчистить будет труднее однозначно.



Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> Вы сколько инструментов отремонтировали за свою жизнь и сколько переклеили клапанов


Пока два, но именно этот аспект (клапана к рычагам) пока не испытан мной, скоро буду испытывать, надеюсь))



Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> в пользу герметика для приклейки лобовых стёкол


Это жестокий герметик, скорее зверский эластичный клей))



Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> приклееные на ПВА и столярный клей клапана легко отделяются с помощью 1-киловатного электропаяльника.


А с "рекламируемым" мной легко отделите руками.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (1 Июл 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Это жестокий герметик, скорее зверский эластичный клей))


Зато он создаёт эффект той самой нипельной резинки, которую ставят в новых моделях инструментов, с металлическими клапанами... Может это лишне и не стоит заморачиваться, клапана на инструменте почти сто лет были посажены на столярный клей и исправно работали, и продолжали бы работать, если бы моль не "почикала" фетровую прослойку.


----------



## globus (1 Июл 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> Зато он создаёт эффект той самой нипельной резинки,


В смысле упругий демпфер? Как Вы приклеиваете клапан, просто ставите рычаг на него, и заливаете клеем или герметиком? Так ведь рычаг опёрт на клапан, опора жёсткая. Вот если бы между ними был слой клея-герметика, тогда да. Это надо подсовывать узкие прокладки и потом вытаскивать. Что не даст клей. Если только маслом мазать. Но тут нужны испытания. Или прокладки, к которым клей не прилипает (например, фторопласт возможно). А так бессмысленно надеяться на демпфирование. И "рекламируемый" мной герметик тоже упругий.

Кстати, вот делаешь фетр и рассчитываешь на его долговечность, несравнимую с поролоном. А тут раз - и моль почикала. Надо обдумать вопрос обработки фетра антимольным составом))


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (1 Июл 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Надо обдумать вопрос обработки фетра антимольным составом))


Зачем заморачиваться, современную синтетику моль не чикает.)


----------



## globus (1 Июл 2022)

Так может и фетр сейчас синтетический?


----------



## Павел А. (2 Июл 2022)

Тот, который продаётся в магазинах для рукоделия, на 100% состоит из полиэстера. Наверное, есть и другой, но мне не попадался.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (2 Июл 2022)

Эксперименты закончены! Всё говорит в пользу "Момента". А универсальный съёмник клапанов (киловатный паяльник), снимает клапана с любого клеящего вещества на раз! ))


----------



## vev (3 Июл 2022)

Aleks Gluhow, 
И че итальянцы с мастикой мучатся??? Момент - наше фсе…


----------



## gerborisov (3 Июл 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Aleks Gluhow,
> И че итальянцы с мастикой мучатся??? Момент - наше фсе…


Тут ведь как. Намазав то, что на фото мастикой, не сделаешь это "итальянским"  Этот способ крепления, родоначальник "Рубина" с его вихляющимися держателями клапанов. Тут крепить нужно. Далеко не Италия.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (3 Июл 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Тут ведь как. Намазав то, что на фото мастикой, не сделаешь это "итальянским"  Этот способ крепления, родоначальник "Рубина" с его вихляющимися держателями клапанов. Тут крепить нужно. Далеко не Италия.


Родной клей на Hohnere столярный, похоже "Момент" будет не хуже, тем более, что он пластичнее столярного. Мастика "пахнет" благородством, а какое в Hohnere благородство? Губная гармошка с приделанным мехом )) Главное, что бы было надёжно...)


----------



## Евгений51 (3 Июл 2022)

иво вайло написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Какой материал клапанов лучше: дерево или алюминий? Или нет разницы? Если есть разница, то в чём она?





иво вайло написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Какой материал клапанов лучше: дерево или алюминий? Или нет разницы? Если есть разница, то в чём она?


Без разницы.Но важна конфигурация. Деревянные ровные, и в регистровых баянах на парралоне, может пришлёпаться и задевать шторку


----------

